# Materialism women in your town/city



## Udet (Dec 28, 2005)

In this capitalist/consumist society of the so-called western world, materialism has completely gone out of control.

When meeting girls in the present day world, whatever might be in your mind has become irrelevant; same thing about your personal looks.

You might be a genius, you might be a donkey; you might be a great spirit, you might be a criminal; you might be handsome, fit and strong, you might be an ugly fat amorphous being...totally irrelevant.

So, what is it that really matters for most girls in the present day world?

MONEY. Ok guys, inhale...exhale...now, repeat after me: M-O-N-E-Y. Yes, money and all and everything that is either directly or indirectly connected to said item. To them, money is the item of all items. 


After spending a rough 2 months in Moscow, and being back here in this unexplicable city I can tell you, if there were any inner values left on this planet, they are all gone now.

How bad has this phenomena gotten in your place?

Do girls first ask and tell about cars, money, credit cards, shopping like freaks, and how much money your family has? Do they first tell you about the very expensive purchases made by her family? Her last and very expensive vacation?

Are they always in the rush for buying the latest cell phone shown on TV commercials, even though if them tramps will only use it for sending/receiving calls, leaving 99.99% of its features unused?

Will she dump you if a guy with more money or a better car shows up?

Do they behave like corner bitches in front of the rich guys of the school, openly waving their butts and showing 3/4 of their breasts?

Aha! and something very important, it does not matter if them ladies come from wealthy families or not. They are all out after money. Rich, middle class, or poor. As a Moscovit friend of mine put it "these are all climbing monkeys".

You know...climbers...seeking a social upward mobility that would eventually place them in the "high" ranks of society.

We might agree human beings have been like this since the dawn of time...but the world we are witnessing today is particularly sick and annoying. No other era of humankind can hold the candle to the mad parade we are part of here.

I find all this very interesting. You should see Moscow, it is a circus. A grotesque and pathetic, but very funny, circus. Thousands of girls that a mere fistful of years ago wore the same underwear half the week now behaving as if they had been long time members of the western european royal houses.

Absolutely funny! Zero style, zero class, but lots of expensive clothing. Or so they believed, for Moscow is flooded with chinese pirate items copying the designs of the top european designers. Hahahahaha!

Come on, share your thoughts and experiences on this particular matter, and enlight us, show us how pathetic, sick, perverted and twisted this place has become!

Cheers!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Dec 28, 2005)

22 years ago my brother and I were out on New Years Eve. I just divorced and he just broke up with his girlfriend. 2 lonely guys sitting at a local hot spot drinking the night away....

Two girls sat at the table besides us - we tried to strike up a conversation but it was abundantly clear they wanted nothing to do with us. My brother and I always had a 20 second rule - if a lady didn't seem interested within 20 seconds of striking up a conversation, MOVE ON! So we did....

At 11:45 we ordered 2 bottles of Don Perigone - the 2 girls who earlier given us the cold shoulder had IMMEDIATELY made them selves at home at our table - within seconds my brother began to pulverize the two gold-diggers with insults and profanities that probably made both of them blind and sterile. Needless to say we both went home alone that night, but I slept very well!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 28, 2005)

You can usually spot girls like that a mile away. I've always avoided them like the plague. 
Of course, I've had a share avoid me too. Could never figure out why.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 28, 2005)

well at 15 money isn't such a bit issue for girls but most of them are sluts not even i'd go near, ME! now that's saying something........


----------



## Pisis (Dec 28, 2005)

i like that 20 second rule....... i'd use more then that, i'm younger...

but girls = spending money..... you can do nothing with this. unless marry a nun


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Dec 28, 2005)

After my last divorce I was single for about 5 years, about 2 of those years I dated regularly until I met my current wife. There were a lot of single moms looking for a support vehicle for their kids, a lot of single gold diggers without kids looking for a man so they won't have to work anymore, and a lot of "sugar babies," "young-ins" looking to shack up with that older man to support them until they were invited on American Idol or shacked up with "Fazio" the muscular looser pool boy, who would maybe marry them, knock them up and leave, putting them in metioned category one. At that time I was in my mid 30s, so I was able to date from 21 to my age (for the most part I stayed between 25 and 35). I found that the real materialistic bitches became interested in me when they saw my car (I had a cherry red Mustang GT at the time) heard I had a good job and found out I was a pilot (the pilot thing was a magnet). It seems at that time I "blew off" a lot of women I thought who were one of the 3 categories mentioned, possible making up subconsciously for rejections when I was in my early 20s (some of these women were hot in their 20s and still looked good after having a kid or two, but now the cards were in my favor as I didn't need to find a babysitter on a Saturday night - don't have babies with looser assh*les you're going to divorce in 3 years  ) Anyway, many would ask "Do you fly," and my common line was "I do, but not with you." Carma!


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 28, 2005)

Udet, did you go to the Great Patriotic War Museum?

Get to the infamous "Drunken Duck" pub?


----------



## Udet (Dec 28, 2005)

Lancaster Kicks Ass:

At 15 money ain´t a big issue for girls? (?????????)

May I ask what is the name of the limbo where you are living in?
Come on Lanc, I am only 5 years older than you, and I can tell you of at least two cities: Moscow and Mexico City.

Go to any of those, and meet a few female specimens of the middle-class for Mexico City (the so called "new russians" for Moscovits) that are 15, 16 or 17 -or even younger-: if they even take a 1/2 second glimpse at you, you come and tell me and will give you my favorite surf board. Note that I did not include those girls of the higher classes, for they will not even roam nowhere near you do.

Are you positive about this? What is the name of this limbo located in England?

Teenagers not focused on money...hard to believe, but it can be possible I guess. Teenagers are prone to become the stupidest, most clueless of all materialists.


Syscom:

Of course not. The last time I went there was -iirc- 5 or 6 years ago. I find it boring, also the overdose of over-patriotism, over-heroism and over-superiority of the place annoys me.

Having left my home city several years ago, I do think I will never get used to its cold again; I see no use in staying in a place that guarantees slit and snow on your nose every time it comes out of your coat or scarf.


----------



## Crippen (Dec 28, 2005)

*Yer I hate that when women try and chat me up for my money and then there are the 'men' who chat me up just for the money too   . 

*

Have you ever thought lads that for some lasses men who flash money around are a big 'turn off' and it can really put the nicer girls off. 
But on the other hand, if you think girls who show copious amounts of boobs and arse are doing it just for the sex and nothing else, well you're more stupid than I thought you were.


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 28, 2005)

> But on the other hand, if you think girls who show copious amounts of boobs and arse are doing it just for the sex and nothing else, well you're more stupid than I thought you were.


Damn!!! Chalk one up for Cripps....


----------



## Pisis (Dec 28, 2005)

well new russians are some of the richest people in russia...... sure not a mid-class dude..... they can have anything they want, the latest hit is a diamond cell phone....

everything is matter of intelligence, udet....... if you have enought money, you're all over it...... i don't wanna date some dummy cow just cause she has nice boobs and ass and face (well why did i write it in this order?  ). 

i'm just fine with what i got.


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Dec 28, 2005)

Women objectifying themselves? In L.A?


Why, never. 


At my age, I'm not worried about it and haven't experienced anything of the sort, but of course they exist. But don't go generalizing about - not all women are sluts.


----------



## Udet (Dec 28, 2005)

Pisis:

I´d invite you to re-read the non-sense you just posted there.

From your comments something can be deducted: (i) you have never been there, (ii) haven´t visited in a while, or (iii) you were there recently but spent the whole time flying in the clouds. Get an update.

So, dude..."new russians" are not a "middle-class"...what´s a middle class in a country like Russia?

I can clearly detect a middle-class in countries like Mexico, United States, Canada...but Russia?


A high-class (100% material) girl from this city, for instance, will enjoy luxiries the 98% of the so called "new-russians" will never get to know. Only girls from the Royal families of north/western europe will surpass her.

Ummm...let´s see, theoretically, a mere 15 years ago, there were "no social classes" in mother Russia. Right, there are many times when theories get overruled by what the daily experience shows.

New russians are some of the "richest people" in Russia?
Do not forget private businesses, private ownership and free market are like the new toy in the store in Russia.

Not to mention this new russians are a significant minority, located in one fundamental area: Moscow. The vast majority of the country continues to crumble. Met a friend from Saratov in Moscow, and conditions in his city are very depressing.

So this new Russians, are not "some of the richest" of the russians, they ARE the richest. Period.

But who knows, there might also be the "new-Czecs".


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 28, 2005)

Udet, its too bad you didnt go to the Great Patriotic War museum. Lots of interesting items there.


----------



## Udet (Dec 28, 2005)

Syscom:

As I said, I have visited the place, but not in a while.

My father had told me he first took me there when I was a very little child. Over the years we went there several times.

I insist, the place bores me.

Syscome I´d appreciate it very greatly if you could make yor contribution to this thread by sharing your experiences with material people, namely woman.


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 28, 2005)

I have no problem with material woman. They want my materials, I pretend to have it, then they throw themselves at my feet and I take advantage of it.

They dump me when they find out I lied to them


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 28, 2005)

LMFAO.... Sometimes I thank God Ive been married for 19 freakin years...


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Dec 28, 2005)

I've been married a total of 14 years - All 3 combined!


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 28, 2005)

U just like spreading ur seed across the country, growing an Army of FBJ's to eventually take over the Republician National Convention...


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Dec 28, 2005)

lesofprimus said:


> U just like spreading ur seed across the country, growing an Army of FBJ's to eventually take over the Republician National Convention...


 

Minne me's - all flying around in gatling gun armed Cessna 150s....


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 28, 2005)

LMFAOROFL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Dec 28, 2005)

Hey my grandfather was married 7 times - he'd just trade em in every few years, like a used car!


----------



## pbfoot (Dec 28, 2005)

the whole world is the same and has been and will continue to be some people are like crows and like shiny stuff


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 28, 2005)

Yep...


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 28, 2005)

FLYBOYJ said:


> Hey my grandfather was married 7 times - he'd just trade em in every few years, like a used car!


Can you get two for the price of one? Boy that'd be sweet, eh? 

*glances over shoulder*

Oh, hi hon!

*WHAP!!!*


Ow.


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 28, 2005)

lol.... Just move to Utah and swear ur soul to Brigham Young and become a Mormon....

A different wife for each night of the week...


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 28, 2005)

I have a beer from a brewery in Salt Lake City.

"Polygamy Porter".......

why have just one? take a bunch home for all the wives.


----------



## Udet (Dec 29, 2005)

I recall hearing a man say that true, authentic confidence within your marriage commences only after your first fart right in front of your wife.

No doubt as to the source, origin or launching tube of that natural gas. A crystal clear fart right in front of her.

No one else in the place. Just you and her. A moment of silence, staring right into her eyes. First a squakey low deep resonant pitch sound, ending in a real loud abrupt explosion.

What do you married guys think?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 29, 2005)

Well I have to say that I never had a problem finding women that were not down to earth sensible ladies. Not the uptight, stuck up, and money hungry women that Udet is talking about. Hell my wife is the complete opposite also from what he is describing. 

I guess what I am saying Udet is this. If you are finding these kind of women you are either looking in the wrong place or you dont know what to look for. This is not directly aimed at you Udet, but rather a general statement.


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 29, 2005)

> What do you married guys think?


My wife farts smell like roses, or atleast thats what she tells me to say...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 29, 2005)

LOL!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 29, 2005)

> At 15 money ain´t a big issue for girls? (?????????)
> 
> May I ask what is the name of the limbo where you are living in?
> Come on Lanc, I am only 5 years older than you, and I can tell you of at least two cities: Moscow and Mexico City.
> ...



not really, the guy's image means more to the girl at our age, of course this can be bought with money but it's not the same, if you're popular then all the sluts are willing to sleep with you no matter who you are..............


----------



## plan_D (Dec 29, 2005)

I've never had a girl ask about my money ... that's probably 'cos it's all one night stands, and while I have a lot of money (for an 18 year old) ...I'm a piece of s*it compared to most.


----------



## Pisis (Dec 29, 2005)

As to the "New Russians".... You are comparing their wealth with "middle class" in Mexico? I've never been to both places but one of this "New Russian" could probably buy a piece of land in mexico from it's weekend pocket money....

You're either confused, or your aim are too high......


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Dec 29, 2005)

Udet said:


> I recall hearing a man say that true, authentic confidence within your marriage commences only after your first fart right in front of your wife.
> 
> No doubt as to the source, origin or launching tube of that natural gas. A crystal clear fart right in front of her.
> 
> ...



My wife, being 7 months pregnant has me out done in volume, pitch and scent - she's farting for 2 ya know!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 29, 2005)

LOL that is funny as hell.


----------



## evangilder (Dec 29, 2005)

I know exactly what you mean, Joe. The next 2 months will get even more pungent. My wife ripped off a few in the last couple of weeks that had me reaching for the MOPP gear! The real fun begins when in the middle of the night, sleep deprived and exhausted. From the bassinet next to you comes a rumble that makes you wonder how the hell something so small could produce a sound that big. Then the giggles set in.


----------



## Pisis (Dec 29, 2005)

hehe how does your son likes his new small friend?


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 29, 2005)

How romantic. 
Ah, nothing turns 'em off faster than a good fart. 

It lets me sleep.


----------



## evangilder (Dec 29, 2005)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Well I have to say that I never had a problem finding women that were not down to earth sensible ladies. Not the uptight, stuck up, and money hungry women that Udet is talking about. Hell my wife is the complete opposite also from what he is describing.
> 
> I guess what I am saying Udet is this. If you are finding these kind of women you are either looking in the wrong place or you dont know what to look for. This is not directly aimed at you Udet, but rather a general statement.



Well said, Adler! I live in perhaps one of the most materialistic places in the country, Southern California. I managed to find a girl that is a native of the area that is not materialistic and didn't care about what I drove, etc. When I met her a little over 10 years ago, I was only making $24k a year, which in LA is below the poverty line. 

So they are out there, you are obviously looking in the wrong places. And if you are going to bars and clubs to meet girls, you will never find a quality girl in a bar. You might get a quality piece of ass, but she won't be the kind of girl you bring home to mom.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Dec 29, 2005)

evangilder said:


> I know exactly what you mean, Joe. The next 2 months will get even more pungent. My wife ripped off a few in the last couple of weeks that had me reaching for the MOPP gear! The real fun begins when in the middle of the night, sleep deprived and exhausted. From the bassinet next to you comes a rumble that makes you wonder how the hell something so small could produce a sound that big. Then the giggles set in.



Boy something to look forward to!  



evangilder said:


> DerAdlerIstGelandet said:
> 
> 
> > Well I have to say that I never had a problem finding women that were not down to earth sensible ladies. Not the uptight, stuck up, and money hungry women that Udet is talking about. Hell my wife is the complete opposite also from what he is describing.
> ...



Hit the nail on the head Eric!

As a former resident of Southern Ca., I could vouch for all that - my comments at the beginning of this post sterotyped women who live in my former community, about 80 miles north of LA - they were only half corrupt - you should see some of the "gems" in LA, especially if you go into a trendy bar or down by one of the trendy beach areas  !

Saw a bumper sticker in Encino once - "I blow for gold, swallow for diamonds," a blond driving a BMW


----------



## Pisis (Dec 29, 2005)

And if you are going to bars and clubs to meet girls, you will never find a quality girl in a bar. You might get a quality piece of ass, but she won't be the kind of girl you bring home to mom.

good point there!


----------



## Udet (Dec 29, 2005)

Pisis:

So you have not visited neither of such places? Great. Then your comments certainly become funny. I have no doubt when affirming you are the most entertaining creature of this forum.



Now, I am getting strange signals from some British mates here. I have lived in London, also I am a frequent visitor for I have relatives there. The girls of London that I had the chance of meeting were no different to the air-heads you can find in mexico city, moscow, los angeles, etc.

Lancaster, I insist, may I know the name of the limbo town where you live, where teenage girls do not care that very much about money?


As to myself, I ain´t that materialistic. As a 20 year old lifeform I have managed to make some money. My monthly pay here in Mexico City were rough USD $10,000. I worked for the same people for about 3 years. This was my very first job after finishing school.


Still I do not care about the social position of those I hang out with. Actually I became acquainted with many kinds of people here and everywhere I have lived. Although I spent most of my time with a specific circle of people, from time to time I hang out with poets, writers, painters, musicians, darks, goths, metal heads, nerds, porn stars, geeks, supermodels, scientists, nobel prize team members, surfers, rasta people, unemployed guys, rich fancy guys...

If you are ultra-wealthy, mildly rich, middle-class, low-class or starved individual I do not care.

I value friendship, true friends are a very rare thing to find. So whenever I get to find one, I feel blessed, and I will do whatever to keep him as my friend, with complete disregard of his social/economic position.

8)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 29, 2005)

> Lancaster, I insist, may I know the name of the limbo town where you live, where teenage girls do not care that very much about money?



well it's all around the country but i suppose it could just be in the south west as it's a very rural area, but like i said the young teenage girls go more for image and popularity which ofcourse can be bought if you have enough money so i suppose in a way they do go for money........


----------



## Maestro (Dec 29, 2005)

Time for me to throw in my two cents...

Some girls are definitly after money. Generally, the hotter a girl is, the "money-hungrier" she is. Never heard about the classical story of a nerd that never was able to f*ck a single girl in high school and 10 years later, at the "10 years later school meeting", arrive at the party in a loooooong limo, with a huge bank account and a girlfriend that was Playboy's Playmate of the Year ?

Well, I saw something similar on the news a while back. A 20-30 years old guy won something like 45,000,000 $ at the loto. After he was named on TV, girls were after him like flies on a pile of sh*t. In an interview, he said that he never saw that much girls wishing to have sex with him.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Dec 29, 2005)

Maestro said:


> Time for me to throw in my two cents...
> 
> Some girls are definitly after money. Generally, the hotter a girl is, the "money-hungrier" she is. Never heard about the classical story of a nerd that never was able to f*ck a single girl in high school and 10 years later, at the "10 years later school meeting", arrive at the party in a loooooong limo, with a huge bank account and a girlfriend that was Playboy's Playmate of the Year ?
> 
> Well, I saw something similar on the news a while back. A 20-30 years old guy won something like 45,000,000 $ at the loto. After he was named on TV, girls were after him like flies on a pile of sh*t. In an interview, he said that he never saw that much girls wishing to have sex with him.



I got heavily propositioned by a group of girls that were entering a "Hot Legs" contest at night club I used to go to years ago, I got chosen to be a judge. $500 grand prize - they all made their promises for AFTER the $500 was in their hands -


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 29, 2005)

FLYBOYJ said:


> they all made their promises for AFTER the $500 was in their hands -


Half now, half later.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Dec 29, 2005)

Nonskimmer said:


> FLYBOYJ said:
> 
> 
> > they all made their promises for AFTER the $500 was in their hands -
> ...


Yep! We told all of em to go get f#cked, one of the other judges threatened to call the cops and have them arrested for solicitation - there's nothing better in the world than seeing some snooty, prissy, gold-digging b*tch get embarrassed and attempt to backpedal out of a situation.


----------



## Maestro (Dec 29, 2005)

That just remembered me of something I saw on TV... A girl got arrested by a (male) cop for drunk driving somewhere in the US. I'm not sure but I think it was in California. They showed on TV the video tape from the police car...

The cop got out of his car, asked the girl to get out and come behind her car. Then it was the normal stuff : he asked her to walk, to touch her nose, to spell the alphabet and clearly saw that she was drunk. When he put the handcuffs on her, the girl replied something like :

"Couldn't I just give you a blowjob and you forget about it ?"

That was hillarous.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Dec 29, 2005)




----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 30, 2005)




----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 30, 2005)

evangilder said:


> DerAdlerIstGelandet said:
> 
> 
> > Well I have to say that I never had a problem finding women that were not down to earth sensible ladies. Not the uptight, stuck up, and money hungry women that Udet is talking about. Hell my wife is the complete opposite also from what he is describing.
> ...



Exactly man. If all you can find are the woman that he is describing then you are looking in the wrong places. I also agree you dont look for girls in clubs either. I met my wife at a train station, while I was going home for Thanksgiving. She is nothing like these women that have been described. Infact when she met me I was a Private First Class and for those of you in the miliatary you know how much they make. Nothing! 

I have to say Udet if that is the only women that you are meeting, youve got a lot to learn.



Udet said:


> Now, I am getting strange signals from some British mates here. I have lived in London, also I am a frequent visitor for I have relatives there. The girls of London that I had the chance of meeting were no different to the air-heads you can find in mexico city, moscow, los angeles, etc.



Stop looking in the bars, strip clubs, and red light districts, because you are obviously doing something wrong then.


----------



## Pisis (Dec 30, 2005)

Udet, I think I know what you're talking about..... You don't need to call me a freak if you dunno me, but if you wish, that's why have a keyboard.......

Every women is subconsciously seeking for a man who will ensure her and her offspring. In world where we live, money is almost everything. So women are subconscious (more or less...  ) looking for someone who will fit into this category.

Based on my personal experince, the more inteligent and/or inmaterialistic the girl is, the less she's "looking" for money from you...... I have a reasonable income, but not that much to drive around in a sport car and wearing Rolex watches, but I don't need nor want to hang out with girls who're just looking to be assured. Thus I have no problem with it.... Now who's a funny person?


----------



## v2 (Dec 30, 2005)

no comment...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 30, 2005)

LOL


----------



## Pisis (Dec 30, 2005)

I've seen it several times previously but I always have to laugh!


----------



## Magister (Dec 30, 2005)

I think that women in general would have just as strong of a claim that, "Men, just want hot young things." I'm banging a chick who's 13 years my junior (I'm 32). Do you think I get any stimulation from her that isn't sexual? 

There's no lack of shallow character on the part of men when it comes to the mating ritual either so quit your bitchin.

You sound like a nerd who's frustrated because he isn't getting any so you're resorting to "rationalizing" it so you won't have to take ownership of your lack of success.


----------



## Maestro (Dec 30, 2005)

Well, may be _you_ prefer young girls, but personally, I prefer girls that are approximately the same age than me...

For example, I'm 21. So generally, I date girls that are aged from 18 to 25. I never was very attracted by girls who are way younger than me (like 15 years old) nor in girls that are way older (over 30). And personnally, even if I'm still in the "gray zone", I would feel like a pedophile if I was dating a girl younger than 18.

Personnally, I prefer older girls because they are more experienced... And they still got a hot body !

But as NS would say, I'm a weirdo. So am I the only one ? I don't know.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 30, 2005)

Maestro said:


> But as NS would say, I'm a weirdo.


That's only 'coz you like CFS 3.


----------



## plan_D (Dec 31, 2005)

My target range is like 16-40 ... but I wouldn't turn down a hot mother of 50 ...if she was still hot.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 31, 2005)

I prefer around 3 years younger or older which is what I got. I am 25 and my wife is 22. I was 21 when I met her.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 2, 2006)

My girlfriend is 4 months younger than me...


----------



## Pisis (Jan 2, 2006)

mine is 4 years older......


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 2, 2006)

cheddar cheese said:


> My girlfriend is 4 months younger than me...



And that makes her what....6?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 2, 2006)

Something like that


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 2, 2006)

LOL!


----------



## Pisis (Jan 2, 2006)

ROFL!!!


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 2, 2006)

Damn......


----------



## Pisis (Jan 3, 2006)

zzwupass?


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 3, 2006)

Nah, the can o wupass is for combative slamming, not those little jabs like Adlers.... Those are reserved for the ol' kick in da nutz...


----------



## Pisis (Jan 4, 2006)

i was just wondering..... i might make some pix that you could use....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 4, 2006)

lesofprimus said:


> Nah, the can o wupass is for combative slamming, not those little jabs like Adlers.... Those are reserved for the ol' kick in da nutz...



I reserve the wupass slammings for those who deserve it and not good guys like CC.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 4, 2006)

> i might make some pix that you could use....


I gots all dat I needs Pisis, but thanks anyways brother...


----------



## Clave (Jan 5, 2006)

Money is *not* the root of all evil

The phrase is: 'The _love_ of money is the root of all evil'

There is a difference...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 5, 2006)

that's very true actually, money itself being inanamate and so being incabable of evil acts


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 5, 2006)

And if money was the root of all evil, that means there would be several "evil trees" spawning over the land and giving money as its fruit. Then Money really would grow on trees


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 5, 2006)

I see. So where would one find one of these evil trees?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 5, 2006)

well CC if the money is just the roots of the evil trees surely the fruits of the trees would be evil itself, not money, as money if just the root, from this grows the evil?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 5, 2006)

Ah you mean like a vegetable?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 5, 2006)

possibly but that is not inkeeping with your tree theory ...........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 5, 2006)

Ah, so when my parents say "Money doesnt grow on trees Daniel" theyre actually right, because its a vegetable and it grows under the surface...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 5, 2006)

well if indeed money does grow could it not also assume the form of an animal, they grow too?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 5, 2006)

Maybe you farmers know more than you let on, all these cows and sheep...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 5, 2006)

then les wouldn't make so much fun of me


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 5, 2006)

He would, all rich people abuse their money...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 5, 2006)

you saying we're rich


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 5, 2006)

Im saying that if your sheep are indeed living forms of money, you have lots of sheep and you abuse them


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 5, 2006)

well the theory of sheep being some living from of money is just a theory, there is no fact to back it up, however if it is true then we wouldn't abuse the sheep, in the same way we don't now...........


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 5, 2006)

cheddar cheese said:


> Ah, so when my parents say "Money doesnt grow on trees Daniel" theyre actually right, because its a vegetable and it grows under the surface...



Its the best kept secret....


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 5, 2006)

Oh yeah your not pulling the wool over my eyes (HA!) there lanc, everyone knows what you do to them


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 5, 2006)

please, enlighten us then


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 5, 2006)

Enlighten this!


----------



## Pisis (Jan 5, 2006)

i have a serious suspution this thread goes to a sh*t thanks to your gay talk, as always....


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 5, 2006)

actually this's one thread we've ruined without gay talk


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 5, 2006)

Yeah, we dont need gayness to have a good time


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 5, 2006)

Just with beastiality and money talk...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 5, 2006)

well there was a time we were having a deep intilectual discussion......


----------



## Pisis (Jan 5, 2006)

ok, i agree...... cause sheep and stuff is even worst


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 5, 2006)

our cows wouldn't be very happy to hear you call them "stuff"


----------



## Pisis (Jan 5, 2006)

they don't understand czech, do they? unless they are relatives of the WW2 RAF Czech "ground staff"


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 5, 2006)

Do they get enough "stuff" from you then?


----------



## Pisis (Jan 5, 2006)

stuff or staff?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 5, 2006)

Haha


----------



## Pisis (Jan 5, 2006)

I thought this thread is about women, not "sheep'n'staff". In fact Lanc is their "staff".......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 5, 2006)

His ambition is to become a Stud in the stables


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 5, 2006)

joke's on you, we don't have stables


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 5, 2006)

I didnt say your stables


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 6, 2006)

to which stables were you refering then?


----------



## Pisis (Jan 6, 2006)

probably to Italian ones....... Se his sig. He's a junkophil....... But I can be wrong........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 6, 2006)

I was referring to generic stables, as in any set of stables you want...

lanc will never make it to Italy, the Italians would turn him away at the border


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 6, 2006)

why would i even want to go to italy, where am i gonna get a pasty from  and how would it be possible for me to be the "stud" at a generic set of stables, surely that implies i would have to be the stud at all stables .............


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 6, 2006)

Ok then, a randome set of stables 

You get a pizza thats been folded in half (forgot the proper name) and there you have it, a pasty thats superior to the british ones.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 6, 2006)

the stuff in the bins outside is better than a "british" pasty, but no, cornish pasties are unbeatable, especailly by that itallian rubbish


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 6, 2006)

Italian pizza pasties are far superior, theyre bigger, have a better crust to filling ratio, and the range of fillings is more diverse...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 6, 2006)

a better crust to filling ratio! it's a bloody slab of pastry with a few toppings, pasties are a thin surrounding crust stuffed full of goodness


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 6, 2006)

Ah but with the specialised Italian ones, its a thin stonebaked crust, which is packed with *whatever you want* inside. Cheese, tomato, pepperoni, ham, pineapple, mushrooms, chicken, whatever...

Pasties are about 3 times smaller and you get cheese and onion or meat. HUGE selection 

Ive had both, Italians do them better...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 6, 2006)

so we're traditional  actually it's the second biggest cause of arguments in the pasty community, sometimes you can get a huge range of fillings, stuff the italians couldn't even dream of


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 6, 2006)

Yeah the Italians were never too keen on the cornish idea of a 4-seasons filling. Cow shit, sheep shit, horse shit and pig shit


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 6, 2006)

hey, atleast allot of thought went into the pasty, it was designed for hard working men, they're easy to make store cook and transport and mor importantly they're easy to eat and there's no waste, when was the last time someone on the go pulled a pizza outta their bag, put it somewhere, cut it into slices then akwardly eat it, getting it all over their hands and so having to put the slice down just to wipe their fingers and face off, no such problem with a pasty 

and i'll post this here through lack of anywhere else to post it and because it's loosely related to the original subject  

http://www.i-am-bored.com/bored_link.cfm?link_id=14941


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 6, 2006)

No problem with a pizza either, some have a crust...And they fill you up a hell of a lot more...And they taste better...And theyre just generally better


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 6, 2006)

oh a crust, that solves all it's problems, and some pasties are huge, i can assure you they're filling............


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 6, 2006)

Not as filling as a foot diameter pizza pasty thats about 4 or 5 inches thick...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 6, 2006)

and when the hell did you have a pizza 4 or 5 inches thick?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 6, 2006)

In Spain...It was about a foot diameter and was 4-5 inches thick in the middle...Never felt so full after a meal, or so satisfied....


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 6, 2006)

i really don't believe 4-5 inches............


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 6, 2006)

It was, trust me, everyone out with us was surprised at the size of it and didnt think id eat it, but I proved them wrong and scoffed the lot


----------



## Pisis (Jan 9, 2006)

Actually my problem when cooking a Pizza is I always get the crust way much thick......


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 9, 2006)

I prefer thin crust pizza, stone oven baked. If I get thick crust pizza, it has to be stuffed crust pizza.


----------



## Pisis (Jan 9, 2006)

yes me too, but it's very hard to achieve it........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 9, 2006)

Agreed...Thick crust detracts the taste from the topping...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 12, 2006)

Best pizza I ever had was in Rome and it was from a small mom and pop type store in an alley way. It was great! Man I had it with squid, muscles, ham, salami, and egg on it. Oh god did it hit the spot!


----------



## Pisis (Jan 12, 2006)

I remember the best Tratorrie are the smaller and family ones....... I remember I had Scampi Calamari in a small town in Mid Italy and it was damn great! 

Bibione sucks!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 13, 2006)

annother advantage of the pasty, you don't have to ent the entire thing and thus wont get arsnic poisoning when working in mines


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 14, 2006)

Pisis said:


> I remember the best Tratorrie are the smaller and family ones....... I remember I had Scampi Calamari in a small town in Mid Italy and it was damn great!
> 
> Bibione sucks!



You get the best Calimari in Italy anyhow, it is just great.


----------



## Crippen (Jan 15, 2006)

ok seeing that this thread was about women and now seems to be about food, I ask this question....... 'is the way to a mans heart through his stomach'? 
My mum used to say it was (bless her), or was that her metaphorical message to me.....meaning a sledge hammer through the chest?
Comments and feed back please oh wise ones.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 15, 2006)

Food good.  
Sledge hammer bad.


----------



## Crippen (Jan 15, 2006)

Thanks for that Skimmy.... cleared it up a treat for me


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 15, 2006)

Well considering since I have been married I have put on 15lb. But then again that could be the fact that since I returned from Iraq I sort of took up the policy to make up for a whole year in 2 months.


----------



## Pisis (Jan 16, 2006)

LOL


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 16, 2006)

Well, seeing how my wife doesnt cook, and the last time she did, she made Beef Jerky out of a perfectly good Ribeye Steak, the answer is no Cripps, the way to a mans heart is through hot steamy sex, followed up by chocolate pudding...


----------



## Erich (Jan 16, 2006)

sorry Les but after sex a good Bayerische Apfel Kuchen, or maybe sex in the kitchen ?? ......... while shes cookin 8)


----------



## plan_D (Jan 16, 2006)

Hot steamy sex followed by anal, les?  

And god damn, Erich, sex in the kitchen while she's cookin' - you're a god damn genius! There's German efficiency for you!


----------



## Erich (Jan 16, 2006)

emmmmmmmmmmmm Apfel Kuchen ............... yummy, ah watch the forks there meine Frau


----------



## Maestro (Jan 17, 2006)

lesofprimus said:


> the way to a mans heart is through hot steamy sex, followed up by chocolate pudding...



Hmmm... You just remembered me something I read a few years ago in a magazine. While answering to a survey, 70% of women claimed to prefer chocolate to sex. So we can assume that 70% of men don't know how to f*ck a girl... Or that 70% of girls are stupid enough to fake an orgasm.

Personnally, I've always said that if a girl is stupid enough to fake an orgasm, then I'm stupid enough to believe her.

Hey, don't look at me like this... If I have sex with a girl I'll do all I can to make her come. But if she fakes an orgasm, then it's _her_ problem, got it ?


----------



## Pisis (Jan 17, 2006)

Don't tell me this, my girl is currently cooking in our kitchen..... while my lil' bro is playing in the next room.........


----------



## evangilder (Jan 17, 2006)

I remember years ago, one of my friends said that his definition of the perfect woman was one that would shag his brains out, then as he took a nap, she turned into a pizza and a six pack for when he woke up.


----------



## Pisis (Jan 17, 2006)

I know this but just like this:

What is the best woman?
She turns into a box of beers and a friend after sex.


----------



## Erich (Jan 17, 2006)

hmmmmmmmmm interesting tidbit Pisis.

must have tired out my love in the kitchen, the poor girl is wasted out and having disie spells; not a good sign at all.....

the Apfel Kuchen was excellent by the way ....


----------



## evangilder (Jan 17, 2006)

You stud, you!


----------



## Erich (Jan 17, 2006)

Groooooooooowwwwwwwwwwwwwwlllllllllllllllllllll ..............


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 17, 2006)

This conversation turned South! But hell I can talk about sex anytime, so its all good to me and I happen to agree with Les and Erich here!


----------



## Maestro (Jan 17, 2006)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> This conversation turned South! But hell I can talk about sex anytime...



Me too. In fact, what guy would not ?

The perfect girl : A bisexual and nymphomaniac girl... Like this you can have sex with two or more girls at once and she never complaints when you wanna f*ck. YAY !


----------



## Erich (Jan 17, 2006)

cooking/sex

what more could you want ? 8)


----------



## Pisis (Jan 18, 2006)

Erich said:


> cooking/sex
> 
> what more could you want ? 8)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 19, 2006)

Im with you Erich! Food and Sex and Beer, nothing better!


----------



## Pisis (Jan 19, 2006)

what about World Peace???


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 19, 2006)

Nah. Sex and booze.


----------



## 102first_hussars (Jan 19, 2006)

aND bACK bACON eH?


----------



## Crippen (Jan 19, 2006)

lol

I should have guessed where it would lead when I asked the question
but hey Les sex followed by chocolate pud.....sounding a bit gorg. But what about chocolate during forepaly...... (spreadable chocolate = two for one...or is that just a girl thing?).

As for World Peace Pisis..... I think we have found the answers right here hun.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 20, 2006)

Foreplay? Who cares about Foreplay!

Naw Im kidding Crippen. Id go for that.


----------



## Pisis (Jan 20, 2006)

Actually chocholate, whipped cream is good, jam but my favorite is honey... sticks on the face (and elsewhere) though...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 20, 2006)

LOL


----------



## 102first_hussars (Jan 22, 2006)

No way fry 2 eggs on her belly (over easy) with 2 strips of bacon, 2 breakfast sausages and a slice of back bacon on her uhhh back  

where do i chill the beer though


----------



## Pisis (Jan 22, 2006)

sorry huss, this one doesn't count, you stole it from the movie Hot Shots....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 22, 2006)

Was thinking the same thing.


----------



## plan_D (Jan 22, 2006)

My girlfriend is a lot richer than me, in fact I joke that her family owns half the planet (Someone in her family owns Hagen Oil!) so she can't want my money. God knows why she's with me (it's only been a week) ... apparently she fancied me all through school (seven years) ... and I didn't even know who the fuck she was.  But I do now ... all too well. 8)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 22, 2006)

Well enjoy it while it lasts my friend.

My wife is a good Schwabian Woman and they are all about saving money, so I have no problem with my wife, blowing our money away.


----------



## plan_D (Jan 22, 2006)

Oh I will ... and, yes ...the sex is good. She hasn't cooked me anythin' yet though.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 22, 2006)

Well damn set her straight then! LOL


----------



## plan_D (Jan 22, 2006)

I will have to.


----------



## 102first_hussars (Jan 22, 2006)

Pisis said:


> sorry huss, this one doesn't count, you stole it from the movie Hot Shots....



I know that but I edited it to avoid copyright infringement, Back Bacon and Beer werent included, neither were breakfast sausages, If i remeber correctly Charlie was making an Ommelette whereas I was making a simple brunch dish.


----------



## Pisis (Jan 23, 2006)

no, i rememebr that correctly.... it was - an ice cube, olive, strawberry, eggs and bacon

BTW, my girfriend is cooking absolutely hillarious! eeeeeeeeeeee.....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 23, 2006)

Why is that.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jan 23, 2006)

Your girlfriend is cooking? What the hell have you done to her- bake; fry or microwave?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 24, 2006)

LOL


----------



## Pisis (Jan 25, 2006)

2nd time you got me Mosquito! 
Oh now I see also the smiley microwave is appropriatte....


----------

